# * Laser Cutting Services * Anyone need anything custom ??



## Toy Maker (Jul 20, 2010)

I thought I'd make a post to see if anyone would possibly want anything laser cut. I have a 50w laser, and the table is 18" x 24".
It can cut acrylic, wood, veneer and tons of other materials. 
I was thinking about maybe making some custom building kits, or even veneer covered train cars from scratch ?? 


So please let me know if my services could be of any use to you, or someone you know.

Here are a couple examples of some of the laser cutting I have done in the last.

http://www.model-displays.com/Projects/LondonBridge/progress.htm

http://www.model-displays.com/Projects/ProvincePark/20inch/20inch.htm


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Toymaker,
That bridge is beautiful! What scale is it 1:24, 1:20 or some otherscale?
How long is that diorama? It looks at least 30 feet.
Great work, thanjs for sharing.
Rick


----------



## Toy Maker (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks!! It was 1:50 if I recall correctly. It was 4' wide and 20' long, and it came apart in 3 pieces so we could fit it in a container to ship over to London


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Toy, 

Is there an hourly rate associated with the Laser plus material or by the job? For example I send you a G-Code and material list, you do the rest. 

Michael


----------



## Toy Maker (Jul 20, 2010)

We can do it either way. However I don't work with G-code. Everything I do goes from AutoCAD to the laser. No G-code needed. So if you have drawings, you can send them to me, and I can quote you on the drawings. As for materials, I can pretty much get anything down here, but if you are getting a better price on something, you can have the materials sent over to me. 
Pricing is usually based per job, it depends on if and what I have to draw, or it the files are already complete, and I can just send them to the laser. Quantity has a lot to do with it as well. If you want 1 of something or is you want 25 of them. 
If you have something in mind, shoot me an email with your drawings, or photos of what it is, and we can go from there. [email protected]


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow I just was poking around your site and that bridge is truly amazing. 
Dave


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

looks like a router table to me in the pics... What brand is it. Just asking


----------



## Toy Maker (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah, I have 2 router tables 1 6'x10 for metal, and 1 6'x12' for woods and plastics. Both are Vyteck machines The laser is allot smaller 18"x24" I also have a friend that has a larger 4'x8' laser. 
It's allot slower than mine, but it's good for bigger parts. But then again, so are the router tables.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you work for Hollywood? Incredible work!!!


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Toy Maker, 

Tell me a little more about the input you need to run the equipment. I have AutoCAD 2006 at home and at the office I have 2008 and 2011. 

My last contact with a plasma table direct reading Acad files was kerf inside clockwise, and kerf outside counter clockwise on polylines. The water table at the office (they won't let me play) uses DXF files. 

Any possibility of working on a dollars per lineal inch system? That way I would be able to send payment with the order. 

Bob C.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

That bridge is unreal great job will email you some drawings as well caferacer


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

If I was to send you some plastic parts would you beable to scale them up 300% and give me a price quoute from these. Thanks Jake


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Outstanding.


----------



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

Great work. Seeing you could cut pieces out for a 20' bridge in 1:50, I take it you could cut/detail 4 ends and sides for an interurban electric in 1:32. Could you give me a quote for that? I attached a link to a similar car to what I am interested in having someone cut sides and ends for... 

http://www.vandykearchitects.com/images/Untitled-14_copy.jpg


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Toymaker
I am not sure how best to contact you, please contact me throughout Triple R Service website.
Thanks


----------



## Toy Maker (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry I was gone for a while guys... I was on vacation, and then came back to 101 problems here in the real-world. 
You can send emails and drawings to: [email protected] if you want me to take a look at anything. 

Price per inch, I dono. it all depends on what I do, and don't have to do really. If you have a sample, send me the drawing and we can go from there. 

James 


@ NSER 

Yes, those sides are totally doable with no problem. Do you already have a CAD file drawing of them ?? 
If not, an actual car would do that I could copy ? 

@ bdp3wsy 

Send me a photo of the part 1st and let me take a look at it. 

@armorshith 

No curfs, or side... doesn't matter for me. I do all that in the cutting software. All I need is a GOOD Cad file, Closed Polylines are best. 
DO NOT USE Ellipses or Splines. Neither convert over very well. 
Use Lines, Circles, Arcs and then Polyline them all.


----------

